# Toshiba D-RW2SU DVD Recorder



## ematto2764 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am looking for additional help with the following,

The copied response below was talking about the same problem I am currently having, the problem is this, I haven't figured out how to finalze the disks to be able to play in another DVD player.

The solution below states to go to page 74 in the user manual.

I have found a copy of the user manual in .pdf format however, there is no page 74, infact the version of .pdf stops a page 47. This is not a case of flip flopping the number because the topic on pg 47 is "selecting the tv aspect ratio" not, Finalizing.

Does anyone have a complet version of the manual in .pdf format?

Or can anyone help with the details of finalizing.

Thanks,

ematto2764

fairnooks








Distinguished Member with 2,248 posts.
Join Date: Oct 2007
Experience: Advanced

20-May-2008, 10:52 PM *#2* 
If you can't play those discs on any other device they are most likely not finalized even though you may have set it to finalize discs after recording. I have a GO Video DVD recorder and it caused the same confusion because there was a setting to finalize the discs but it really did not.

So the solution if everything is working is to put the discs back into the Toshiba recorder and finalize them one at a time. To do that you usually are looking for a general settings area in the menu, not the menu that pertains to the recorded video such as menu and title editing and if you can find the manual somewhere, the goog says the exact instructions for finalizing a disc are on page 74,


----------

